# Yaskawa Servoregler Konfiguration



## Martin L. (30 September 2010)

Hallo Profi,s

habe einen Yaskawa Servoregler in Betrieb zu nehmen.
Typ SGDH-20EE Y338 mit Converter CIMR-MRX L2022

Nutze die Yaskawa Software Sigma Win+ und habe mir von Yaskawa
passendes Programmierkabel besorgt.

Jetzt erfahre ich das es ein Brother oder Siemens Derivat sein soll.
Wer kennt sich mit Yaskawa Antriebstechnik aus?


----------



## klausbre (30 September 2010)

Ich denke schon dass ich mich mit Yaskawa auskenne, zumindest mache
ich fast jeden Tag Applikationen und Beratung für meine Kunden.

Etwas ungläubig habe ich von den Brother-Siemens-Derivaten gelesen. Das sieht Yaskawa eigentlich überhaupt nicht ähnlich. Yaskawa baut zwar
für diverse Wettbewerber Komponenten, eine Zusammenarbeit
mit diesen beiden habe ich allerdings noch nicht gehöhrt.

Leider habe ich praktisch nie mit den Spindelumrichtern zu tuen, da die
in Dtl. eingentlich fast gar nicht promoted werden. Allerdings hat 
Yaskawa i.d.R. den großen Vorteil, dass Regler und Antriebe im Paket
geliefert werden, die Antriebe sich per digitalem Typenschild im Encoder
beim Regler melden und die Regler so eigentlich recht gut voreingestellt sind.

Die typische Yaskawa-Erfahrung ist meist Freigabe und Sollwert draufschalten
und los geht es...

Wenn Du noch eine etwas konkretere Frage hast, kann ich gerne 
sehen, ob ich Dir helfen kann.


----------



## Martin L. (2 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Klaus,

danke für deine Info.

Siemens arbeitet zur Zeit mit Yaskawa zusammen, im Bereich Antriebstechnik, sodas man mit einer Sinumerik CNC 840Di Yaskawa
Servoregler über Profibus ansteuern kann, die Parametrierung der
Servoregler geschieht nicht wie gewohnt über z.B. Sigma Win+ Software
sondern direkt in der CNC über Maschinendaten etc.

Das gennante Servopack ist auch kein Spindelumrichter sondern, eine
Stromversorgung (3 x 200V AC auf 1 x 230 V DC) für den Servoregler. O.K.


Daher habe ich bei Siemens einen Service-Request aufgemacht, ich denke
die sollten Bescheid wissen. Danke nochmals.


----------



## klausbre (2 Oktober 2010)

Ok ... das habe ich nicht gewußt.

Insgesamt hört sich das JointVenture aber sehr japanisch an. Auch die Spannungsversorgung für Dein Multi-Achs(??)-System ist mir 3x200V nicht sehr europäisch. Dass Yaskawa nach dem wenig erfolgreichen SGDC-System weiterhin diese Linie fährt und das sogar in Verbindung mit Siemens war mir nicht bekannt.

Viel Erfolg mit Deiner Supportanfrage.


----------



## SERVOsoft (2 Oktober 2010)

klausbre schrieb:


> Ok ... das habe ich nicht gewußt.
> 
> Insgesamt hört sich das JointVenture aber sehr japanisch an. Auch die Spannungsversorgung für Dein Multi-Achs(??)-System ist mir 3x200V nicht sehr europäisch. Dass Yaskawa nach dem wenig erfolgreichen SGDC-System weiterhin diese Linie fährt und das sogar in Verbindung mit Siemens war mir nicht bekannt.
> 
> Viel Erfolg mit Deiner Supportanfrage.



YASKAWA und SIEMENS haben seit Jahren eine Kooperation - diese bezieht sich allerdings auf den asiatischen Raum und macht natürlich Sinn für beide Unternehmen...


----------

